# Jackson Lake Pot Tournament 4/11/09



## anglerEd (Mar 29, 2009)

Sign up for the next Jackson Lake Pot Tournament @ Lake Oconee. Thats right, we are mostly fishing Jackson Lake, but not exclusively. View the details and register at:

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html

Join us April 11 for the 2nd tournament of our 8 event  Spring/Summer series.    

In addition to 1 in 5 payback, big fish pots, and a Classic pot, we are in points competition for three free rides in our 2 day July Classic. Just $40 puts you in the game, so don't let the fun and friendly competition go down without you.

Use this thread for all subjects related to our past or future event. Planning to fish the next one? Let us know here and register at the web site. 

Thanks again to everyone for fishing


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Date*

Whats up with 11/22/08 date on the top of the post Ed?  I'm glad we are going to oconee next.  It should be a good tournament.


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah Change the Date...lol... Anyways List the Ramp we are putting in at... I think its the GA power Ramp across From Sugar Creek.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 29, 2009)

4-11-09 Lake Oconee, safe light till 3:30. Sugar Creek, Georgia Power ramp. $40 entry we are going to go up $5 to cover expences accured during the season and end of the year supplies , such as the Big ck and other give aways. Thank you for the support any questions pm me .Mike


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Mike*



fishdoc said:


> 3-11-09 Lake Oconee, safe light till 3:30. Sugar Creek, Georgia Power ramp. $40 entry we are going to go up $5 to cover expences accured during the season and end of the year supplies , such as the Big ck and other give aways. Thank you for the support any questions pm me .Mike



Mike I think you meant 4/11/09.


----------



## RandyS (Mar 29, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> 3-11-09 Lake Oconee, safe light till 3:30. Sugar Creek, Georgia Power ramp. $40 entry we are going to go up $5 to cover expences accured during the season and end of the year supplies , such as the Big ck and other give aways. Thank you for the support any questions pm me .Mike



Yall keep trying eventually someone is bound to get the date right How 'bout 4-11-09.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 30, 2009)

I think weve fished to much and all the #s are rolling together!!! Dont forget to preregister for the next event.   http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/


----------



## sheetsrep (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't wait. I'm sure we will have an early spring snow storm!


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 31, 2009)

Not funny!!!lol Extreme pot tournys..........


----------



## anglerEd (Mar 31, 2009)

No way we will have bad weather for this one. Shorts and flip flops for sure. Im keeping my fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 31, 2009)

Dont forget to register , and we made a change on the schedule the April 25th date has been changed to the 26th Sunday.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2009)

April 11th....This is going out of Sugar Creek, at the Georgia Power ramp off of Parks mill Rd. Buckhead. Safe Light till 3:30pm


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well guys I got a Break From work today Finally... I got the Site Updated with the Past Results and The New Pts standings.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where is all the Folks for the oconee at Only 9 registerd so Far


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 2, 2009)

Good question, they all asked me to change up the lakes. Maybe well have a mad rush next week!!? Its still early.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Snow*



sheetsrep said:


> Can't wait. I'm sure we will have an early spring snow storm!



I heard the snow flurries might be in the forecast for monday night.  It about figures being the beginning of april and all


----------



## anglerEd (Apr 2, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Good question, they all asked me to change up the lakes. Maybe well have a mad rush next week!!? Its still early.



Back when we began talking about fishing a different lake during the series, my thought was "sure, lets try it, but if numbers don't show up, lets avoid it in the future." It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well Fish Doc I am Glad to see a little change feel more at home there but like you said Might be a last minute show up


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 3, 2009)

Dont forget to register if your fishing with us. This makes sign in alot easier in the mornings . Thank You, Mike    http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 5, 2009)

Were at 11 for oconee, you guys register.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 5, 2009)

Weather is going to Nice suppose to around 75 keeping my fingers crossed so People go ahead and sign up lets go ahead sign up


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark, is that the updated register?Or have you not added some people yet?.........


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 6, 2009)

We has Two More Registers in the Past Few days.. We are at 13 now. I try to Update it Everyday but sometimes it is every other day when I am busy. They are not Flowing in like I thought they would. We might have to Change The Sinclair Tournament To Jackson if we dont have a good Turn out this weekend. Jackson Always has good Turn outs even on bad days.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 6, 2009)

13 Already signed up well thats as good as the last tournment so far and we have all week So I mean I think you should just leave the sinclair as planned and then go back to All jackson next season if that is what everyone sees fit just my thoughs though


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Come on*



Marks500 said:


> We has Two More Registers in the Past Few days.. We are at 13 now. I try to Update it Everyday but sometimes it is every other day when I am busy. They are not Flowing in like I thought they would. We might have to Change The Sinclair Tournament To Jackson if we dont have a good Turn out this weekend. Jackson Always has good Turn outs even on bad days.



Yall it didn't say in the rules that you had to have X amount of boats to fish a lake.  Yall need to keep the schedule the way it is for the rest of this season anyways.   I know you don't like Sinclair or Oconee as much as Jackson, but don't use your personal preference to try and change the tourney back to Jackson and use the excuse "we might not have a good turnout"


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not trying to change anything.... But on any Decent weather day at Jackson we have at least 25 or More Boats. If oconee is 15 or Less there is no Point In having another Tournament that Far Away.You wouldnt even make your Gas Money back.I like to fish tournaments that Have Good Turnouts. I dont Have a Preference, I just like to fish. Fishing is Fishing to me.. You dont have to know a Lake to always Catch fish. I guess we will see how this one Goes, I get tired of fishing the same Lake all the time so Change is good.


----------



## sheetsrep (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree the schedule should stay the same regardless of turn out because of the people that have made plans to fish it as it is. If the turn out is not good change it the next go-round.


----------



## anglerEd (Apr 6, 2009)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Yall it didn't say in the rules that you had to have X amount of boats to fish a lake.  Yall need to keep the schedule the way it is for the rest of this season anyways.   I know you don't like Sinclair or Oconee as much as Jackson, but don't use your personal preference to try and change the tourney back to Jackson and use the excuse "we might not have a good turnout"


Nathan, Nathan, Nathan... when are you ever going to zip it, show up, and fish? Hasn't happened yet for a Jackson tournament. Maybe our Oconee tournament will be more comfortable for you. Thanks in advance for actualy showing up to fish.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Jackson*



anglerEd said:


> Nathan, Nathan, Nathan... when are you ever going to zip it, show up, and fish? Hasn't happened yet for a Jackson tournament. Maybe our Oconee tournament will be more comfortable for you. Thanks in advance for actualy showing up to fish.



Actually I've fished or should I say donated my money in 2 or 3 tournaments last series Ed but I'm not going to get all bent out of shape like some people on here.  Plus we don't all live on the lake and just hop in the boat and run across the lake to the boat ramp.  But that's beside the point, I just think when you set a schedule you should stick to it regardless of how many people don't want to fish anywhere but jackson.


----------



## anglerEd (Apr 6, 2009)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Actually I've fished or should I say donated my money in 2 or 3 tournaments last series Ed but I'm not going to get all bent out of shape like some people on here.  Plus we don't all live on the lake and just hop in the boat and run across the lake to the boat ramp.  But that's beside the point, I just think when you set a schedule you should stick to it regardless of how many people don't want to fish anywhere but jackson.



Thank you for expresing your opinion.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Oh*



anglerEd said:


> Thank you for expresing your opinion.



Thanks, let me know anytime you want to hear it, I'll be sure and give it.  I might give it even if nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Thanks, let me know anytime you want to hear it, I'll be sure and give it.  I might give it even if nobody wants to hear it.



Man... You People... I might as well just Keep My Mouth Shut and Not Speak my Opinion. Nathan its No Big Deal, I was just throwing it out there. Nothing is changed and It never Probably wont be. I just Thought everyone wanted a Change to fish Oconee and Hardley Anyone has Registered. I expected a really good Turn out.Maybe everyone will Register at the Last Minute. And For your Info these Tourneys were started on Jackson and were Not planned to fish anywhere else.We did this Cause it was affordable For People that Lived Close by. Gas was Sky High when we first started. We did this for the People Like you that Complained about always fishing on Jackson. I guess Jacksons Not for everyone.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 7, 2009)

Well leave the schedule alone, Mark was just giving an option.Bnathan what was your name again,? Just wondering, dont talk it , fish it.........  If YOU DO NOT REGISTER ,YOU GET NO POINTS. Just a reminder. Mike


----------



## broland (Apr 7, 2009)

Everyone, please keep the following in perspective.....

-There are mulitple tournments of every lake, on every weekend during this time of year (lots of choices)
- There are many fishermen that have kids that are playing sports in the spring (baseball, soccer, etc)

Because of the above it is only logical to assume that the numbers for a spring trail vs. a winter trail will be a little off due to the above.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats a good Point lot more going on when it gets warm for sure


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the new forum, Thank You GON.!!


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 7, 2009)

Like I said I was just throwing it out there as an Idea!!... I am good with what everyone wants to do.. If I would have known it was gonna make a big deal I would not have said anything... How about we just shut up and fish!


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 8, 2009)

Mark, your a little late we allready handled this...........RELAX MAN.......


----------

